# If one photo could describe how I feel right now.... (self port)



## MyaLover (Jun 17, 2008)

it would be this one:


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 17, 2008)

Taking a dump on nature?  Metaphor for unloading ones troubles, imbalanced and unsure of what comes next?  

In any case - cant really see whats going on here.


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 17, 2008)

Ahhhhh... sweet retaliation, read your own previous post


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 17, 2008)

Its a tad dark-bit lighten it and i dont think it would work so well, maybe if your head was more visable it would be nicer, I really like how you used the wire fence


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice, idea and composition .  I wish the foot wasn't cut at the bottom.  I would like to see a little more detail (light) in the legs.


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 17, 2008)

That was a legitimate post; my interpretation of your mood and a technical comment about the photo - its far too underexposed to get anything out of it.  A "dark shot" doesn't have to lack detail and be "dark".


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 17, 2008)

hmm, you feel like your personal white balance is slightly off?


----------



## Blackwell (Jun 17, 2008)

Guess you're gonna have to "splain" this one.


----------



## sunlioness (Jun 17, 2008)

It's story is not very clear. You're crossing a fence?


----------



## Fox Paw (Jun 17, 2008)

I like the photo.  It shows imagination.  There's an air of mystery.  We all need more of both.


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 17, 2008)

I think its a little confusing, but not all art is supposed to be specific.  I heard Jackson Pollock would only number his paintings because he didn't want anyone to be influenced by a title.  I know that's a REALLY strange comparison, but I guess I'm trying to say IMO it doesn't need to be simple to understand.  But if this is a dumb thing to say, just ignore it.

I was actually thinking before you posted this we were going to see your version of Edvard Munch's "Scream." lol


----------



## tirediron (Jun 17, 2008)

I rather like this image for some reason; not sure why, but there's something that appeals.  It could stand to be a little bit lighter, but not much.  

To paraphrase others, 'Art doesn't have to be obvious'.


----------



## tkaat (Jun 18, 2008)

what exactly were you going for in this picture


----------



## GeorgiaOwl (Jun 18, 2008)

i thought you were saying you lost your head, cause on my monitor you ain't gotz one.


----------



## DRoberts (Jun 18, 2008)

I for one completely get it Mya...I feel the same way right now.


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you to the above post.  its open for interpretation.  I know what its supposed to represent, no need to explain


----------



## tedE (Jun 19, 2008)

this is great. i like the darkness but i think you should lighten it a bit.


----------



## cszakolczai (Jun 19, 2008)

trying to get over a fence but its difficult hence the barbed wire, and the tree representing... an obstacle as well? Just a thought


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 19, 2008)

This shot was mainly done for me.  I know exactly how I felt when I took it and I know how I felt when i saw the wire and tried to get over it.  I like the darkness to it.  It adds to the feeling.  Thank you though for all the feedback.


----------



## niforpix (Jun 20, 2008)

Your head is cut off, your foot is cut off... Image is too dark I think. Also you don't always have to wear skimpy clothes in all of your shots.


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 20, 2008)

Your right I dont have to.  But I sometimes do.  If you dont like, dont look at it.  It was about 90 degrees, sorry i wasnt wearing a wool sweater and some jeans.  Second of all, I post this with the intent of "venting".  I do appreciate the feedback tho, and I find that its easy for people who dont know much about photography to point out the negative and obvious.


----------



## Crosby (Jun 20, 2008)

I like it. Knowing it describes someone's mood means the picture is "as is," what you see is what you get.


----------



## Emerana (Jun 20, 2008)

Mya, I love your posts and pics, but really if you put a pic you should expect c&c, right?  Although that guy was mighty rude


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 20, 2008)

I do expect C&C and appreciate all the constructive C&C.  but it was clear that his post was not constructive.  I find that people who are new to photography can really only find 2 points to gripe about: 1. Exposure and 2. limbs being cut off ( i should add in what the 'model" is wearing).  when those are the only thing someone can point out, it gives them away as someone who knows little about photography because those are the obvious.  And I should clarify, it does not matter whether you know a lot or not.  But when you try and act like a big shot smart a$$, thats what bothers me.  

Is this one of my better photos?  No.  But it reflected a mood I was in, which was "pissed off, sad, and i felt like I was trapped and trying to overcome something that was hard to get over.  In a tough situation.".  That is the reason for this pic. As for the "cut off my head"  I wanted the emotion to be driven from everywhere else, (I rarely let people see me cry.)


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 20, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> I was actually thinking before you posted this we were going to see your version of Edvard Munch's "Scream." lol



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..... nice idea I may try it out


----------



## Emerana (Jun 20, 2008)

Well I liked it because for the life of me I couldnt figure out what it was.  But I liked the feeling like you were climbing out of the bushes.  And I agree, that C&C was out to hurt you not give helpful info.  But I hate that "I was posting a photo but not looking for C&C argument".  But I understand.


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 20, 2008)

I took it out, i agree Emerana


----------



## niforpix (Jun 21, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> I find that people who are new to photography can really only find 2 points to gripe about: 1. Exposure and 2. limbs being cut off ( i should add in what the 'model" is wearing). when those are the only thing someone can point out, it gives them away as someone who knows little about photography because those are the obvious. And I should clarify, it does not matter whether you know a lot or not. But when you try and act like a big shot smart a$$, thats what bothers me.


 
Wow... I don't wanna start an arguement here... but you're kind of forcing me to... So you're saying, just because I pointed out those, as you say obvious things, I'm new to photography, I don't know what I'm talking about, and I'm a "big shot smart a$$"? I liked some of your photos, some of them (like this one) not so much. As far as I recall, in almost all of your photos you're pretty much naked. Now to me, I don't know if that's "talent" or just trying to show off your body (cuz that's the impression I'm getting every time).

Also, by saying that I don't know photography because "I stated the obvious", to me, it sounds like you're the "big shot smart a$$" as you say, because you know everything, and I don't know anything. You're the professional, and I'm not... You gotta understand that if you post photos on here, there will be positive and negative comments. And from the previous posts I've noticed that you only seem to reply to positive comments. You gotta learn to accept the negative comments too... but it doesn't matter... I don't know what I'm talking about...


----------



## Emerana (Jun 21, 2008)

Honestly at first I was like "dude this lady is just too in love with herself" but as I saw more of your work I started to get the feeling that you are very creative and instead of finding a model and trying to get her to understand your vision, you are just trying it out on yourself.  If I was even slightly photogenic, I would do it myself.  Sadly, I am best left behind the camera LOL.  Anyways, I think you should just ignore attacks.


----------



## Lacey Anne (Jun 21, 2008)

Mya, I love it. I can feel pain and energy from it. Hope of breaking through, fear you won't. I really do like it. I think I might add some grain to it if it were me, really make it gritty, you know? But very well done. Ignore the troll. We know you have artistic vision, not a need for people to see your body.


----------



## Lacey Anne (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh but just to add, if my body looked like yours, I'd show it off! lol! Unfortunately, after four babies, not so much...


----------



## niforpix (Jun 21, 2008)

And as Emerana says, I really don't understand how my first comment (about your body parts being cut off and the photo being dark) is in any way an attack. It's a simple comment.

Please explain.


----------



## Emerana (Jun 21, 2008)

I think the comment in question is "you don't always have to wear skimpy clothes in all of your shots".  I recall it worded differently (did you edit?).  That is an offensive comment to make to a woman.


----------



## niforpix (Jun 21, 2008)

It wasn't worded differently. If I edited it, it would show time and date of the edit.

So instead of me saying "you don't always have to wear skimpy clothes in all of your shots" what would you rather me say? "Why are you such a slut?" Give me a break... what I said was in no way offensive to a woman, as you say. I didn't call her names or nothing even close to that. Simply stated a fact.


----------



## sunlioness (Jun 21, 2008)

niforpix said:


> So instead of me saying "you don't always have to wear skimpy clothes in all of your shots" what would you rather me say? "Why are you such a slut?" Give me a break... what I said was in no way offensive to a woman, as you say. I didn't call her names or nothing even close to that. Simply stated a fact.



You could have stated it differently, if you didn't wanted to offend her. You could have pointed out something good from this pic before you went on a full-on attack.
And the way you put it now is pretty much offensive.


----------



## Emerana (Jun 21, 2008)

Well it was offensive.  Simple.


----------



## Lacey Anne (Jun 22, 2008)

Emerana said:


> Well it was offensive. Simple.


Yup. Very simple.


----------



## niforpix (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, only in America. I bet if I lived there you'd sue me or shoot me...


----------



## John_Olexa (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, if you all think  "you don't always have to wear skimpy clothes in all of your shots" is offensive!!   Good grief!! 

Oh, I do like the shot, but if it is going to be cropped it should have been just a little higher up the leg maybe just above the ankle instead of half a foot.


----------



## Mav (Jun 22, 2008)

skipping all of the above nonsense.... :roll:

Walking barefoot through the woods (not exactly comfortable) while also trying to safely get over barbed wire fencing with not much in the way of clothing on (a sticky situation nonetheless) while also being in somewhat of an awkward position where delicate balance is needed.  I love the symbolism!   I see a wedding ring too.  I'll just say I hope that's NOT part of it!


----------



## heip (Jun 22, 2008)

That sucks!! Hope you feel better soon!!


----------



## Senor Hound (Jun 22, 2008)

I know I already posted once, but I decided to peep in again.  I just wanted to say I find it very, "intriguing."  I keep looking at it, trying to understand it more and more (there are many different levels of comprehension, IMO).  Anyway, I don't know if you consider that a compliment or not, but I thought I'd tell you.



John_Olexa said:


> Wow, if you all think "you don't always have to wear skimpy clothes in all of your shots" is offensive!!  Good grief!!



I don't think offensive is the correct word.  More like intentionally tactless from my point of view.  I would assume anybody who says these sorts of statements knows what sort of response it would get, though I could be wrong.  Truthfully I'm just amazed any guy would tell a woman she should put on MORE clothes.

But what do I know, I'm just a troll...


----------



## niforpix (Jun 22, 2008)

^^ lol @ the troll part :mrgreen:



John_Olexa said:


> Wow, if you all think "you don't always have to wear skimpy clothes in all of your shots" is offensive!!  Good grief!!


 
Thank you. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks that.


----------



## ryan7783 (Jun 22, 2008)

I like the message - I don't necessarily like the execution.

On another note, a woman's body is a beautiful thing and at times, should be shown as such. I don't see the point here. Did you put the dress on for the purpose of taking this shot or did you just happen to be wearing it whilst tromping through the woods? <--don't take offense to that, it was unintentionally offensive.

I agree with both parties on this occasion but I lean more towards niforpix's point of view
From what I've seen, most of Mya's photos are of herself in little to nothing at all and sometimes it urks me a little but I don't know her so I can't judge her based on a number of photos I've seen which is why I hold my tongue. Although I don't think it would be fair to hurl an insult like "and I find that its easy for people who dont know much about photography to point out the negative and obvious" at someone who was just making a comment about a photo he saw - as forward as it was some people don't beat around the bush and it's up to you to take it with a grain of salt and brush it off. Besides, if it's so obvious, then everyone will see the flaw, not just the amateur - the amateur just has enough gusto to tell you he thinks it stinks.


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, I leave on vacation for one night and look what happens.  First of all,  some people on here are rude.  Plain and simple.  Some people are so pompous and self absorbed and think they are "so cool and so important and that they simply dont have time to study a photo and give constructive, well thought out comments so they simply must leave a brief sh*tty response.  Because the fact that I dont like it, is so important."  if you cant leave something worth while.  Dont bother.  

I dont care whether or not people hate or love my photo concepts.  I dont.  They are my ideas.  What I post on here for is to get some critisism on lighting, composition, execution, etc.  And this post is proof that some peoples opinions are with the intent to be rude.  Then again I have been pleasantly surprised with some people on here who have truly been sweet and I would like to say thank you 

Second of all.  I think we all know by now that I take a lot of self ports and it is exactly for the reason that Emerena wrote.  I do it to learn and I know how i want the photo too look, the emotion I want it to have so I say, well, i might as well just do it myself, ill get better results than if i have some twit who thinks shes a model attempt it.  I dont only do self ports  I am hired for various things as well, such as fashion shoots, glamour, portraits and weddings.  When I post a photo on here, its usually of a new technique that I would like to get others feedback on.

Lastly, I MAKE IT VERY CLEAR WHAT I AM POSTING.  IF YOU DONT LIKE WHAT I DO, THEN DONT LOOK AT IT, PLAIN AND SIMPLE.  You know its me posting, and if you dont like it because im wearing "skimpy clothes" (my god, its a sundress, sorry you must live in a cold climate or a monastery and arent used to such offensive things such as a sundress)  then just go to another post or leave something constructive.  Personally I dont give 2 $hits if you like what im wearing or not.  I dont care if you think im  ugly,beautiful, skinny, fat, short, tall, wearing too many clothes, not wearing enough.  What I care about it how you like my lighting, my post processing, my crop, my exposure, my composition, etc.  If you cant comment on any of those and you want to be petty and comment on something else, comment on someone elses photo.  i take and appreciate all the helpful posts  regardless if they are positive or negative, as long  they are constructive.  I am serious about photography and love what I do.  If you dont like it, dont look at it.    Im not on this forum for exposure.

Get a life.  Lose your "computer courage." 

p.s.  Thank you for the encouragement, yes I had a bad day, but it had nothing to do with my wonderful husband.


----------



## MyaLover (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, after reading this again.  It makes me want to leave the forum.  I had such a horrible day, went for a walk with my camera and took a stupid photo.  Now its turned into this whole ordeal and made me a little discouraged and reclusive.  I will never apologize for any of my photos. 

I think I will be thinking twice about posting.  The people who do truly like my work, know why I do it, and would like to see more, they know where to find my photos.


----------



## ryan7783 (Jun 22, 2008)

Take a pill, Mya. :er:

Not everyone is going to like your photos but so what? As long as YOU like them, then who gives a flying F what anyone else thinks? It's the right of the photographer not to give a crap when someone tells you they don't like your work. 

From now on, no one make any brash comments towards Mya's photos. She'll just whine and tell you you're an amateur and obviously know nothing about photography. We should all be so lucky to take photos like hers. 

Mya, you're picture is 100% perfect and no one will ever take a better photo...ever.

I'm done with this thread - I suggest you move on too.


----------



## abraxas (Jun 22, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Wow, after reading this again.  It makes me want to leave the forum.  I had such a horrible day, went for a walk with my camera and took a stupid photo.  Now its turned into this whole ordeal and made me a little discouraged and reclusive.  I will never apologize for any of my photos.
> 
> I think I will be thinking twice about posting.  The people who do truly like my work, know why I do it, and would like to see more, they know where to find my photos.



Mya,

You try things, and that's how visions become what they are.

Be true to yourself and your vision.   That's where the satisfaction lies.  Look at the ones without it, you can see how dissatisfied they are.  They can't find their way.  You are an artist. Continue to follow your path.  Keep posting.

I very rarely look in this section.  But, when I see your name at the top, I look.  I know I'll see something original.  Good work.


----------



## dizzyg44 (Jun 22, 2008)

New to this forum, but on a lot others forums.  There's always going to be someone that's going to keyboard cowboy.....Take it with a grain of salt.

As for the picture (yes, I'm relatively new at photography), I like it alot.

I see a troubling hurdle that is/must be crossed even though it may be painful, and the unknown that may be on the other side of the obstacle.  The photo shows fear, unknown, certain pain.

Even though I may be way off, that's what I take from it.

don't change a thing!!!!


----------



## kundalini (Jun 22, 2008)

I have always enjoyed seeing your work.  In the relatively short time I have bee on this forum, I have witnessed you grow artistically and breaking barriers that others haven't any concept of the "how to's" or the "what for's".  

There is any emotional qualifier in all the photos I have seen you post here.  This project is no exception.  I agree with abraxas for you to keep posting.  If not, I have your other spots bookmarked.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 22, 2008)

I do not know why people discuss the offensiveness of certain posts here .. I thought mine was the most offensive comment 

As for some other people not liking what you usually post, since your model might  be too sexy or whatever, why should you care? There are always people who have a different taste or come from different backgrounds.

So, just stay and be happy  I usually like some of your images.


----------



## niforpix (Jun 22, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> First of all, some people on here are rude. Plain and simple. Some people are so pompous and self absorbed and think they are "so cool and so important and that they simply dont have time to study a photo and give constructive, well thought out comments so they simply must leave a brief sh*tty response. Because the fact that I dont like it, is so important." if you cant leave something worth while. Dont bother.


 
Ok, this will be my last post re: this particular photo and you...

So what you're saying is, you post a photo on here, you ask for C&C and all you're expecting is POSITIVE comments? That's what C&C is, POSITIVE AND NEGATIVE comments. And to say that people on here are rude, by you saying the above statement, it DOES NOT MAKE YOU any better. You can't take NEGATIVE comments and you start flipping out. You say " if you can't leave something worth while, don't bother"... Then don't ask us to give you C&C! Think about it... :er:

"Some people are pompous and self absorbed"? <-- lol am I the one posting photos of myself all the time? I rest my case.


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 22, 2008)

niforpix said:


> Ok, this will be my last post re: this particular photo and you...
> 
> So what you're saying is, you post a photo on here, you ask for C&C and all you're expecting is POSITIVE comments? That's what C&C is, POSITIVE AND NEGATIVE comments. And to say that people on here are rude, by you saying the above statement, it DOES NOT MAKE YOU any better. You can't take NEGATIVE comments and you start flipping out. You say " if you can't leave something worth while, don't bother"... Then don't ask us to give you C&C! Think about it... :er:



i think you two just have different ideas as in how to phrase negative comments. some people just ain't a good fit there. so just stay away from each other and all will be fine


----------



## niforpix (Jun 22, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Speak for yourself whoever you are.


 
Yes sir/ma'am!


----------



## kundalini (Jun 22, 2008)

niforpix said:


> I rest my case.


Much appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 22, 2008)

Must admit, I thought it would be more than a week before The Whining Forum needed to open its doors again... :er:


----------



## invisible (Jun 22, 2008)

The person who intentionally derailed this thread, who has now become the focus of it, called the original poster "self absorbed". Talk about irony!

I thought we were all here to talk about photos. It will never cease to amaze me how internet forums work.


----------



## Arch (Jun 22, 2008)

Well i'v read enough of this thread.... no reason to keep the topic running.

To the OP, stick with it and try and not let other people get you down, _everything you post_ and recieve comments for, makes you a better photographer. Just roll with it and continue to do what you enjoy, its the only way you will be determined enough to do better.

niforpix, its maybe not even what you said but the way you said it... if you are short with people, people are short with you. If you want to continue giving crits, please try and articulate yourself better in future.


----------

